# senle bir kez daha konuşmuştuk hatırladınmı?



## PrettywomanJR

Kindly translate this sentence into English please:

"senle bir kez daha konuşmuştuk hatırladınmı?"



tesekkurler

prettywomanjr


----------



## Rallino

it's: *You and I, We had talked before, remember ?*


----------



## altruist

Do you remember that we have told before?
also
Do you recall that we have told once before?


----------



## vatrahos

altruist said:


> Do you remember that we have told before?
> also
> Do you recall that we have told once before?



We can't use _tell_ in this way. In English, when we use the verb "to tell" we must have a piece of information that we are verbally giving to someone. If we are just "talking" or "speaking" generally, we cannot say "tell." Example:

I spoke with him / to him yesterday.
I talked with him / to him yesterday.
I told him about the accident yesterday.

I think the best translation of the sentence would be "we'd spoken at some point before, do you remember?"


----------



## altruist

Yes you are right vatrahos, I am mistaken.  We could say in the very meaning;

Do you remember that we have met before?


----------



## Volcano

*We have spoken once again, do you remember?*


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

PrettywomanJR said:


> Kindly translate this sentence into English please:
> 
> "senle bir kez daha konuşmuştuk hatırladınmı?"
> 
> 
> 
> tesekkurler
> 
> prettywomanjr



First, the sentence is wrong. It should have been like this:
"Seninle / Senin ile bir kez daha konuşmuştuk, hatırladın mı?"

My translation is:
"You and I have talked before, can you remember?"

As for the verb "tell," let me add that, as it is a transitive verb; that is, it has to take an object; and as it cannot ever be treated as an intransitive verb, it has to take a direct object.

Greetings from Cymru,
Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr


----------



## orkunabdullah

My translations are like:

1. You and I talked/spoke before, do you remember that?

2. We talked before, do you remember that?

3. Do you remember that you and I talked before?

4. You and I spoke before, have you just remembered/recalled that?

5. Have you just remembered/recalled that you and I talked before?

I think that the fourth option could be the least non-literal because the right Turkish counterpart of "do you remember" is "hatırlıyor musun" with the present tense (şimdiki zaman) suffix of "-yor". "Hatırladın mı" is in the past form and I think that it rather means "have you just remembered". Here the meaning of "hatırla-" seems to be rather the_ act_ of having a _reminiscence_ of a past event, rather than the simple _fact_ of keeping an event in the memory. This is indicated by the past tense form with the suffix "-dı", giving the verb a sense of an action and completed process. But of course, this is a rather technical detail and "do you remember" suffices.


----------



## ayşegül

vatrahos said:


> We can't use _tell_ in this way. In English, when we use the verb "to tell" we must have a piece of information that we are verbally giving to someone. If we are just "talking" or "speaking" generally, we cannot say "tell." Example:
> 
> I spoke with him / to him yesterday.
> I talked with him / to him yesterday.
> I told him about the accident yesterday.
> 
> I think the best translation of the sentence would be "we'd spoken at some point before, do you remember?"


 
Güzel bir nokta ...


----------



## acemi

I am confused.  

seninle / sen ile  =  with you 
konuşmuştuk  = we had apparently spoken / talked 
bir kez daha  = one time more / one more time 
The verb is in the past so it would one time before / once before.  
hatırladın  =  you remembered 

All the translations so far have "You and I have talked before..."  or "We have talked before ..."  
Why is not "We have talked with you before,...?" 


I'm not sure about 'hatırladın' being 'just now' remembered.  
Have you remembered / did you remember  / do you remember  
Yes, 'do' is present tense.  I trust it is similar to saying 'I miss you.' (present tense) = "özledim" 
?


----------



## acemi

oh, and what about the -muş  ?? 
'we have apparently talked with you before, do you remember?'


----------



## vatrahos

acemi said:


> oh, and what about the -muş  ??
> 'we have apparently talked with you before, do you remember?'



When you use -*miş* with *dim*, it loses its speculative aspect. It is simply the pluperfect tense. This is only true of -miştim.




acemi said:


> All the translations so far have "You and I have talked before..."  or "We have talked before ..."
> Why is not "We have talked with you before,...?"



Turkish (and Greek) have a strange habit of combining first person singular with second / third person and making it first person plural. For example:

English: "My friend and I went to the store."
Turkish / Greek: "We went with my friend to the store."  ["arkadaşımla mağazaya gittim"]

Here, "we" means "I and my friend." Then, they repeat this idea by saying "with my friend." It seems strange to us in English but this is quite common in Greek and, apparently, Turkish. 

I assume that Greek borrowed this construction from Turkish.


----------



## Tdk

in order to translate i guess we should "fix" the sentence first.As native Turkish speaker i had trouble understanding the sentence.
prettywomanjr  		if you could explain what did you mean it would be great.


----------



## Rallino

Tdk said:


> in order to translate i guess we should "fix" the sentence first.As native Turkish speaker i had trouble understanding the sentence.
> prettywomanjr          if you could explain what did you mean it would be great.




What part of the sentence didn't you understand I wonder... I'm also a native turkish speaker, I didn't have any troubles understanding it.


----------



## acemi

thanks Vatrahos. 
That's what I thought it must be with you and I .  What if it was actually 'we' as a couple or family having spoken with the person, would the sentence change? 



> When you use -miş with dim, it loses its speculative aspect. It is simply the pluperfect tense. This is only true of -miştim.



In this case it was 'konuşmuştuk.'  So, do you mean it is only true in the first person (singular and plural)?  or because in this case the verb is 'I' but is in 'we' form because of the person object (spoken with).


----------



## vatrahos

acemi said:


> In this case it was 'konuşmuştuk.'  So, do you mean it is only true in the first person (singular and plural)?  or because in this case the verb is 'I' but is in 'we' form because of the person object (spoken with).



No, I'm sorry for the confusion. I meant that verbs with "miş" only shed their speculative mode when combined with the "dim" forms -- in all six persons. Most other "miş" forms, as you said, are speculative.

So while "düşman casuslarla konuşuyormuşsun" means "they say you're talking with enemy spies," if you said "düşman casuslarla konuşmuştun" it would simply mean "you had spoken with enemy spies."

This is because "-muştum" is actually "past participle + past tense":

konuş-muş = having spoken
dun = you were

konuşmuştun = "you were having spoken" -- i.e., "you were in a state of having [previously] spoken," which is basically equivalent to "you had spoken." So you could say that "-muştum" conveys the same meaning as "-duydum."

Another example:

gelmek = to come
gel-miş = having come

evime gel-miş mısafır = the guest, having come to my house

evime mısafır gel-miş-ti = the guest had come to my house (literally, "the guest was having come to my house").


----

I'm sorry for the mistake, but in the previous post I had written "arkadaşımla mağazaya gittim" -- I meant "gittik"! Stupid mistake.


----------

